# First Human Encounter?



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

My buddy sent me this picture after he got back to his car. He was hunting public land when he got back to his car there was a little button buck doing a thorough inspection. This deer went as far as to try and stand on his hind legs and lick him. A pretty cool experience!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

very cool! poor little fella on public land he'll probably spend the winter in someone's freezer


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

That's far from his first encounter with people. I'd say he's spent a lot of time with people to be that tame. It's a shame really, he has no chance to make it.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

He is working hard to be the best roast he can be.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

M.Magis said:


> That's far from his first encounter with people. I'd say he's spent a lot of time with people to be that tame. It's a shame really, he has no chance to make it.


yup....bingo!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Hopefully no one is desperate enough to shoot a yearling... If you can't wait for a mature deer then you are not a good hunter.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

kprice said:


> Hopefully no one is desperate enough to shoot a yearling... If you can't wait for a mature deer then you are not a good hunter.


I have seen button bucks nearly the size of the does so he will certainly be mistaken for one...or he will just be shot by someone looking for freezer meat. The fact that someone will shoot a button buck should not reflect poorly on that person. Putting a deer in a vulnerable situation like that one by making it a pet and then leaving it to be slaughtered should reflect poorly. I guess this is just an assumption on our part as to what the situation is but I agree that this seems to be the case.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

kprice said:


> Hopefully no one is desperate enough to shoot a yearling... If you can't wait for a mature deer then you are not a good hunter.


That's rediculous. You're painting a pretty clear picture of yourself lately.  Hopefully everyone is learning to ignore your "advise".


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok so my buddy just called me back and told me he stopped into a local sporting goods store. He is the forth or fifth guy this happened to. Apparently some one around here is raising deer and letting them go on public land. 

Just for the record I do hunt for meat. I will and have shot many yearlings. They are by far the best for eating IMO.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

kprice said:


> Hopefully no one is desperate enough to shoot a yearling... If you can't wait for a mature deer then you are not a good hunter.


This is the most ignorant comment Ive ever read on OGF and Ive seen some doozies posted over the years!!

Last gun season, I took a yearling with a pistol. It was my first year hunting with a pistol and I had an anterless tag to fill so the first anterless deer to come under my stand that day was doomed. Not that I need to justify shooting a yearling. They sure are tasty!!!


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

and easy to drag out


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Call me ignorant if you want over a computer screen if it makes you feel tough.

Ok do you guy's see the great hunters shooting little button bucks? No they shoot big bucks, and big does when they are trying to put meat in the freezer. Patience is the key to hunting, and having the discipline to wait. I have never had a problem shooting only big bucks, and big does. I have also hunted long enough where it is easy for me to tell the difference between a big doe and little doe. I think my comment is 100% true that good hunters lay off on yearling deer... I am not saying that I get mad when I see a beginning hunter excited as all can be when they shoot a small button buck or small doe... You have to start somewhere, but in the past I have never even thought about shooting a yearling. I enjoy shooting with my camera more than my bow. Sorry I believe young animals deserve a few years to live. Call me crazy/ignorant. You guy's can say all you want that shooting yearling deer is great, but I disagree.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

To each his own! Thanks for the thread jack!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Any deer harvested wether it be with gun or bow is an accommplishment for anyone young or old . Shooting big deer does not make you a better hunter than the next . So just keep the comments to yourself .


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Do not tell me to keep my comments to myself because you do not agree with me. I am voicing my opinion on the subject whether you guys agree or not, and this is a subject that I feel very strongly about.
Shooting big bucks consistently means you are a pretty dang good hunter, and I can't think of a better way to judge a hunter...There is estimated over 700,000 deer in the state of Ohio, and the season is longer than ever, and the population is growing. Do you really mean to tell me that with all of the season that you can't be patient enough to shoot a mature deer?
Hunters have a longer gun season now, and a longer bow season. It is almost too easy to get a deer now a days.


----------



## center pin daddy (Apr 15, 2004)

Better to be harvested by my arrow or slug than to get hit by a vehicle. Plus the poor young deer won't have to make through a cold snowy winter outside.

And yes they are much easier to drag.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Every deer is a trophy.... That's my opinion. The tiny ones are the most tender. Big horns are great if you think they are. Fawns are the easiest to drag. To each their own.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

Yearlings look huge in my scope, so I must be a good hunter.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

We don't need to get in a big argument here over who is the greatest hunter and what deer a guy should harvest. With a bountiful population of deer like we have in Ohio it is clearly not a threat to the herd if yearlings are harvested. Everyone has their own goals and standards for what they choose to shoot and the reasoning behind them can be a number of things. Some may be more selective because they have the time to spend in the woods. Others may not have all of that time. Some may look at each deer only as meat in the freezer. Others may not. Some may care about the hardware on a buck and again others may not. If one of the hunter's primary goals is to keep the population in check he may see it more appropriate to kill 2 yearlings as opposed to 1 mature deer. The end result is a greater impact on the herd. And yes some folks do view it that way. So for anyone to come here and try to belittle folks for their practice is just not right. That is not what we are here for.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

To each his own! But sheesh....if I gauge my status as a hunter based on the size of the deer or by extension, the success of the hunt based on the size of the deer, how many ducks or geese I shot, or if we all got a limit, etc...then I am out there for all the wrong reasons.

Ever stop to think that in nature, predators take out whatever they can catch? Not just the biggest?.....ever see a wolf or a cougar make a kill and then go nuts like they just knocked out Ali, won the Super Bowl, the lottery and made time travel possible all on the same day? The thrill of the hunt hopefully never goes away, but there is also the humble feeling of being fortunate enough to take an animal for feeding someone, if not yourself, and then being a steward and not out to stroke the 'ol ego. Take only mature deer, no problem with that choice, but that really does not make anyone "better" than anyone else.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

kprice said:


> Ok do you guy's see the great hunters shooting little button bucks? ................ good hunters lay off on yearling deer... .


Everyone can apply thier own values to determine what constitutes a "great" hunter to them

Your measurements are obvious, I have different criteria and values than you do. 

I personally only apply the label of "great" hunter to a few hunters and none of them are cable TV celebrity hunters(salesmen).


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm guessing if you gauge the worth or your self as a hunter on how big of a deer you get, then maybe your lacking in size elsewhere and have to compensate with this?


That being said, the 15" walleye are the best, just like the small deer, I'm an equal opprotunity harvester, as I like to try and get a few nice doe, but also DEFINITELY a few small ones....I've killed the nice bucks and IMO, they taste like garbage...all burger/jerky..you even have to marinate the heck out of the backstraps...just like the 30 inch and plus 'eyes, I cook them for when the tourists come over, I dont eat them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I personally only apply the label of "great" hunter to a few hunters and none of them are cable TV celebrity hunters(salesmen).


well said!!

ive passed on 4 buttons and fawns this year already. but instead of feeling like a great hunter im suppose to be (not), im thinking i could have a full freezer by now


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Even with the longer seasons, some of us just don't have the time to going hunting very often. When we do, we can't afford to pass up a shot at any deer. Especially if we're hunting public land where sometimes you're lucky to see a tail in a whole day of hunting. I shoot the first thing that comes up the trail cause my time in the woods is limited. Maybe we should judge hunters by how efficient they are in taking game? I would be happy to pass up small deer if I knew I'd get another chance at a bigger deer, but in my situation, that might be my last chance. If I come home without any deer, that's a lot of burger to have to buy next year.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

If I come home without any deer, that's a lot of burger to have to buy next year.[/QUOTE]

Then why don't you just by meat from the store. You will save hundreds! You do not save money by hunting!


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I save a lot of money hunting! I very seldom purchase meat from the store. It averages out about .99 a lb for deer meat if you have your deer done for you. I costs 35 dollars total if you do it yourself. That is license and in the case above an early doe tag. 

If your wasting a bunch of money on fancy clothes, blinds, stands, calls, decoys then yes hunting does get expensive. Not everyone chooses to spend that kind of money to hunt. Most of us just enjoy the outdoors. It's not all about killing the biggest deer or being the most macho guy in the woods (internet).


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I guess Im a Crappy Hunter then , Cause I cant eat Antlers , So thats the Last thing I woory about when shooting a deer.


----------



## big_mike (Aug 2, 2006)

kprice said:


> Call me ignorant if you want over a computer screen if it makes you feel tough.
> 
> Ok do you guy's see the great hunters shooting little button bucks? No they shoot big bucks, and big does when they are trying to put meat in the freezer. Patience is the key to hunting, and having the discipline to wait. I have never had a problem shooting only big bucks, and big does. I have also hunted long enough where it is easy for me to tell the difference between a big doe and little doe. I think my comment is 100% true that good hunters lay off on yearling deer... I am not saying that I get mad when I see a beginning hunter excited as all can be when they shoot a small button buck or small doe... You have to start somewhere, but in the past I have never even thought about shooting a yearling. I enjoy shooting with my camera more than my bow. Sorry I believe young animals deserve a few years to live. Call me crazy/ignorant. You guy's can say all you want that shooting yearling deer is great, but I disagree.




Lets get this right, if I go out hunting and do not shoot a deer (but get great pictures of a bunch of fawns) then I am a great hunter? Man I hope paper tastes better these days because the pictures just don't fill the ol belly. Plus, I want to explain something to you. I take my kids hunting every year and tell them to shoot the very first deer they see that they will be happy with, whether it is a fawn or a huge buck, it will still be the best day hunting for them. I myself pass on a lot of deer, but I will never begrudge anyone for shooting a fawn to put food on the table. Where do you hunt so I can bring the kids over to shoot all of your fawns!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

montagc said:


> I can get 6 deer in my zone. 3 anlered, 3 antlerless. How exactly do you bag a big buck with an antlerless permit?
> 
> Anywho, I judge all outdoorsman by sportsmanship and comraderie, not what they take home at the end of the day.
> 
> Back on topic, did anyone see the email with the puics of the little deer bugging the guys flyfishing?


Um...you can only shoot one antlered deer per hunting year.


----------



## jrsfish (May 21, 2004)

Personally, I would be embarrased to drag out a yearling,I see them shot on public land all the time,and you wonder why the deer numbers are down on public land,just my personal opinion.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Kprice when your comments are ignorant as they were you do need to keep them to yourself!!!! This is a web site to premote the great outdoors and to help others when needed. There is no need for a comment like that on this website. People like you are the reason more and more people are not posting anything on this site anymore. I dont ever post pics anymore because I dont want to run the risk of being bashed. I dont need that. I get enough of that from my wife as it is. lol. I am just saying try to be a little nicer with things because that was ignorant. Keep your opinions to yourself if they are negative or cant be infromative. Not everyone has the oppurtunity to take mature deer every year like you due to different factors. Who cares if someone shoots a small deer there are always more. You said it yourself there are 700000 plus in this state. So just lighten up a little.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

lol every thread on here turns into an argument.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Everybody has their views on hunting. To each his own. I have shot yearlings and i see nothing wrong with it. When I was at Hocking they taught us that shooting yearling does helps strengthen the herd. You eliminate the young does and only older mature does with good survival insticts are left to be bred. The survival insticts are passed on to the next generation and the cycle continues. Makes sense on paper but not sure if it is practiced. Again, if you only pursue mature deer more power to you. If you shoot yearling, more power to you. On a side note, I will never gauge my success as a hunter by some fella on tv making ridiculous sums of money in an attempt to get me to purchase some foolish gimmick.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

What's the sense in judging someone based on how old or big the deer they harvested is? I see a lot of this macho big tough guy crap every time I go to a sporting goods store. Personally I could care less if you shoot a 1 year old doe or a 4 year old monster buck because I'm not the one who has to tag it in. In my opinion, the age and size of deer doesn't make you a "great" hunter. What makes people "great" is being safe, courteous and respectful while hopefully passing on those same virtues to the younger generations. Your decision to only harvest mature animals is great, but that doesn't give anyone the right to degrade and trash talk someone who is happy taking a younger animal. 

One thing I'd like to know is, how do you know how old the deer is before you shoot it? Do you ask it's age? Because honestly I've seen a handful of animals that were on the small size that were in fact older deer. It really is just a guessing game. I wish people would stop looking for reasons to argue about things. This whole thread has gotten so off the course of the original poster it should be closed.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Well said Sam well said


----------



## flatheadkid (Aug 1, 2008)

all i can say is you cant the horns.tv has made whitetail hunting a sport nowadays it use to be how u fed the family nows its just big bucks blah blah blah dont shoot 2 1/2 year olds leave them get 4-5 years old its just getting old im a meat hunter if its brown its down is my philosophy


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

This is simple. There is nothing wrong with shooting any deer that comes into your sights. Everyone hunts for different reasons. Meat, horns, management, etc. etc. I won't rag on someone for killing a young deer. I do it myself.....much better meat. Obviously if your goal is a mature whitetail, then you won't kill young ones. If you don't care, have the time, or resources to go after mature deer, then any deer you kill is a trophy. Not everyone has the opportunity to hunt a private piece of land multiple times a week. (which is what it takes for mature deer, TIME IN THE WOODS) Some people can only hunt for one weekend! God bless them if they get a shot on any deer during that weekend. My brother lives in Philadelphia and is coming home for thanksgiving. We plan on hunting together, and to be honest, any deer he kills will be a memorable trophy for both of us. He's killed bucks, does, and yearling in the past, but that doesn't matter anymore. Since he has moved to phila. he hasn't been able to enjoy the same yearly traditions that we shared growing up. I manage my property, but the first deer he sees, he's got the green light to nail it, and I hope he does. But it's his decision in the end. It's not always about the horns, sometimes it's a little deeper than that. Your goals are probably similar to mine in many aspects, however there is never a reason to belittle other hunters, for their opinion of a "trophy" animal. We need to stick together, sportsman as a whole. With these socialists pigs in the white house, there is no telling what kind of liberties they will try to strip from us next. We all need to stick together to defeat these libs, and keep our rights from being infringed on, so that our children, and children's children can still experience the things that make us so proud to be american.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

jrsfish said:


> Personally, I would be embarrased to drag out a yearling,I see them shot on public land all the time,and you wonder why the deer numbers are down on public land,just my personal opinion.


First why drag a yearling just carry it  2nd where in the world did you come up with the deer numbers being down anywhere in Ohio? 3rd if you shoot a yearling you take outone deer from the following years herd. If you shoot a sexually mature does odds are its 3 deer gone from the following year, unless she dies of old age.

Shoot what's legal and makes you happy but don't judge others for their legal harvest of any animal.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

kprice said:


> Do not tell me to keep my comments to myself because you do not agree with me. I am voicing my opinion on the subject whether you guys agree or not, and this is a subject that I feel very strongly about.
> Shooting big bucks consistently means you are a pretty dang good hunter, and I can't think of a better way to judge a hunter...There is estimated over 700,000 deer in the state of Ohio, and the season is longer than ever, and the population is growing. Do you really mean to tell me that with all of the season that you can't be patient enough to shoot a mature deer?
> Hunters have a longer gun season now, and a longer bow season. It is almost too easy to get a deer now a days.


but by the statement you just made you're treating everyone else the same way you DON'T want to be treated.
my way of judging a good hunter is anyone who tags out consistantly,obeys the laws and represents our sport in a good light.
any tag filled is a successful hunt,a great season and alot of great meals.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> but by the statement you just made you're treating everyone else the same way you DON'T want to be treated.
> my way of judging a good hunter is anyone who tags out consistantly,obeys the laws and represents our sport in a good light.
> any tag filled is a successful hunt,a great season and alot of great meals.


I guess by what this he is ranting about only those who consistently kill mature bucks are "good" hunters. So because I'd prefer filling all my tags on does that must make me a bad hunter? Sounds like this guy is looking to justify thumping his chest to inflate his ego. He has totally missed the point trying to be made. I could care less what age/gender/rack score anyone's deer is. As long as it was legal and ethical what makes the difference. And the comment about the longer gun and bow seasons is a mute point because your only gaining about 2 weeks if that. Don't brow beat me because I'd rather feed my family than stare at antlers on a wall. Get over yourself dude. 

I agree jeffmo, this guy is definitely being hypocritical in his statements. I don't need approval from anyone but the DNR to kill ANY deer, buck or doe and as long as I'm legal I don't care what anyone else thinks!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

lol wow if you really think you are providing for your family by hunting then you need to take an accounting class, and realize it is not the 70's anymore. Hunting is a huge expense no matter how you look at it. You guys are not making a profit by hunting!!!!! 
Sorry I like to shoot big bucks and does/ and you guys are willing shoot anything. 
I agree that showing good ethics, and following the laws shows a good sportsman! 
Shooting little deer because they are EASY to drag out, and EASY to shoot does not make a great hunter IMO


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

kprice said:


> lol wow if you really think you are providing for your family by hunting then you need to take an accounting class, and realize it is not the 70's anymore. Hunting is a huge expense no matter how you look at it. You guys are not making a profit by hunting!!!!!
> Sorry I like to shoot big bucks and does/ and you guys are willing shoot anything.
> I agree that showing good ethics, and following the laws shows a good sportsman!
> Shooting little deer because they are EASY to drag out, and EASY to shoot does not make a great hunter IMO


Are you a cat fisherman by chance?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So if someone has the same bow that they bought years ago and use the same clothing they have had for years and the same stands they have had for years all to harvest a year's worth of meat that sounds to me like it makes pretty good accounting sense. Say I have 150# of meat from maybe 3 deer, then that is 150# of beef that I will not have to buy. That could be easily more than $300 I saved for the year. Even if I did buy some hunting gear I still make out. Yeah, I am sure some guys don't come out ahead and that is fine. They do it for the sport as well which I do too. But I can certainly see where the financial advantage comes from shooting freezer meat. The nice thing about being able to take 5-6 deer is that you can always go back for more if you do take a couple of yearlings.

The way I see it is to each his own.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bkr43050 said:


> So if someone has the same bow that they bought years ago and use the same clothing they have had for years and the same stands they have had for years all to harvest a year's worth of meat that sounds to me like it makes pretty good accounting sense. Say I have 150# of meat from maybe 3 deer, then that is 150# of beef that I will not have to buy. That could be easily more than $300 I saved for the year. Even if I did buy some hunting gear I still make out. Yeah, I am sure some guys don't come out ahead and that is fine. They do it for the sport as well which I do too. But I can certainly see where the financial advantage comes from shooting freezer meat. The nice thing about being able to take 5-6 deer is that you can always go back for more if you do take a couple of yearlings.The way I see it is to each his own.


which is EXACTLY what i plan on doing now.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

kprice said:


> lol wow if you really think you are providing for your family by hunting then you need to take an accounting class, and realize it is not the 70's anymore. Hunting is a huge expense no matter how you look at it. You guys are not making a profit by hunting!!!!!
> Sorry I like to shoot big bucks and does/ and you guys are willing shoot anything.
> I agree that showing good ethics, and following the laws shows a good sportsman!
> Shooting little deer because they are EASY to drag out, and EASY to shoot does not make a great hunter IMO


Don't even pretend to assume you know someones situation. I like many others have been laid off so in fact I DEPEND on killing deer to help with cutting down on provision costs. And I don't know what your talking about losing out on hunting costs but I know I don't go out every year and buy new bows, clothes, calls and stands. I buy my tags and license and a couple bottles of Tinks 69..... WOW it sure looks like I'm breaking the bank huh! Where do you get off browbeating and trash talking people for not being a "TROPHY" hunter? Climb off your high horse dude!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

kprice said:


> lol wow if you really think you are providing for your family by hunting then you need to take an accounting class, and realize it is not the 70's anymore. Hunting is a huge expense no matter how you look at it. You guys are not making a profit by hunting!!!!!
> Sorry I like to shoot big bucks and does/ and you guys are willing shoot anything.
> I agree that showing good ethics, and following the laws shows a good sportsman!
> Shooting little deer because they are EASY to drag out, and EASY to shoot does not make a great hunter IMO


now i'm curious.what's your age? the reason i ask is i wonder if you hunted in the 70's.back in the 70's(i got my 1st license in 1971)just SEEING a deer was something special.i guess i just don't see the point to your statment of "it is not the 70's anymore".but i actually DO provide for my family when i fill a tag and i don't need to be an accountant to know that.besides, i've been married to one for 26 years now.
NOBODY makes a profit by going out and deer hunting,that's not what it's about. BUT,when i tag a deer i process it completely by myself clear down to making bratwurst,snack sticks,breakfast sausage,etc..by doing this i don't have to spend nearly as much at the store as i would otherwise.and since i've had my equipment for many years now the costs each year are the license and tags,so it's minimal.outside of that,hunting is just like fishing to me.a way for me to get outside and relax and enjoy some time off of work.
the problem with deer hunting today(in my opinion)is that far too many people place way too much emphasis on killing big bucks.don't get me wrong,if a bruiser comes past me i'll take him but to be honest i'd rather take a mature doe.
if you like taking nothing but big bucks then good for you.but what you seem to fail to realize is that everyone else isn't wrong for not following what YOU consider to be the best way to hunt.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

jeffmo said:


> now i'm curious.what's your age? the reason i ask is i wonder if you hunted in the 70's.back in the 70's(i got my 1st license in 1971)just SEEING a deer was something special.i guess i just don't see the point to your statment of "it is not the 70's anymore".but i actually DO provide for my family when i fill a tag and i don't need to be an accountant to know that.besides, i've been married to one for 26 years now.
> NOBODY makes a profit by going out and deer hunting,that's not what it's about. BUT,when i tag a deer i process it completely by myself clear down to making bratwurst,snack sticks,breakfast sausage,etc..by doing this i don't have to spend nearly as much at the store as i would otherwise.and since i've had my equipment for many years now the costs each year are the license and tags,so it's minimal.outside of that,hunting is just like fishing to me.a way for me to get outside and relax and enjoy some time off of work.
> the problem with deer hunting today(in my opinion)is that far too many people place way too much emphasis on killing big bucks.don't get me wrong,if a bruiser comes past me i'll take him but to be honest i'd rather take a mature doe.
> if you like taking nothing but big bucks then good for you.but what you seem to fail to realize is that everyone else isn't wrong for not following what YOU consider to be the best way to hunt.




:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I think this would be a good time for kprice to just back down and admit that your statement was inappropriate. I personally choose not to shoot smaller or younger deer, not because I think it is wrong, but I don't need more than two deer a year, so I choose to go after a large doe and then trophy hunt. That being said, I would never look down upon someone who chooses to shoot smaller deer, or even small/immature bucks. I'll admit I don't like seeing button bucks shot, but there is nothing wrong with it, thats just not something that happens on the farms I hunt. I believe the whole "trophy is in the eye of the beholder." If John Doe kills a 20 inch buck and is just as happy with it as John Doe jr shooting a 130 inch buck then good for both of them. If shooting small/young deer was degrading to the herd I highly doubt that the DNR would allow them to be shot, or the bag limits to be set where they are. The deer population has increased dramatically over the past 30 years and the hunting pressure has increased right along side of it, which says to me that we are in no way hurting the herd by shooting "not trophy" deer. Just be happy for someone harvesting a "trophy" that they were happy to take. Unless they shot it off your property which had minimums set I see no reason you should ever criticize someone making a legal harvest.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Bonecrusher said:


> This deer went as far as to try and stand on his hind legs and lick him. A pretty cool experience!


I don't think "lick" is what the feller had in mind this time of year...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

i dont think i could take out that little guy, i could only just watch and let him play. the season is long and ill munch on jerky till something a little bigger comes along. jmo


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

kprice said:


> Call me ignorant if you want over a computer screen if it makes you feel tough.
> 
> Ok do you guy's see the great hunters shooting little button bucks? No they shoot big bucks, and big does when they are trying to put meat in the freezer. Patience is the key to hunting, and having the discipline to wait. I have never had a problem shooting only big bucks, and big does. I have also hunted long enough where it is easy for me to tell the difference between a big doe and little doe. I think my comment is 100% true that good hunters lay off on yearling deer... I am not saying that I get mad when I see a beginning hunter excited as all can be when they shoot a small button buck or small doe... You have to start somewhere, but in the past I have never even thought about shooting a yearling. I enjoy shooting with my camera more than my bow. Sorry I believe young animals deserve a few years to live. Call me crazy/ignorant. You guy's can say all you want that shooting yearling deer is great, but I disagree.


Who do you consider a "great hunter"? The jack*ss on tv that only hunt trophy deer on managed land? I consider myself to be a pretty darn good hunter, but if a mature doe and a yearling walk by my stand, you can bet that young'ns coming home with me. Why settle for two backstraps and two inner loins, when ever bit of meat from a yearling tastes just as great.

Back on subject however, my uncle in tennessee found a fawn laying in the road next to a dead doe, still wet from just being born. He took it home and called the wildlife officers. They told him that he could care for it if he chose to providing that it wasnt kept in a cage, as all wild animals had to be free roaming. He fed it from a bottle and kept it behind a small fence that the deer could get out of once it got older. As it grew, it eventually jumped the fence and started roaming, but stayed close by. He ended up putting a bright red dog collar on it so that the local hunters wouldnt shoot her, as she was very tame. She would come too her name(bambie) and would even play like a dog, sticking her butt in the air the way a dog does when its ready to play. In this situation, he did what he thought was right, and saved the deer. He still has it to this day and it still is just as tame. Its been since spring of 2007 when he found her. This deer must have had human interaction from a very young age, and the person raising it or interacting with it should know better.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

I consider hunters who take big mature deer consistently to be good. Yearlings are easy to shoot. Why should shooting something easy make you the best lol? I never said anything about tv shows...???


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

Heres the only pic i could find.


----------

